# Header Studs



## BrendonV (Sep 22, 2002)

on my 87 yota pickup, it has 3 studs coming out of the header, one of them was missing when i bought it causing inadiquite bond between the header and the other pipe. my dad went to the toyota dealer and picked up a stud, when i put the stud in, it goes in, but when i go to put the nut on to tighten it down for good the stud rips out, should i drill into the header more so that more of the threads are being grabbed?


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

That bolt goes through the flat flange doesn't it? if so why can't you get a bolt the same size only longer and run it thru the flange and use a lock washer and nut on the top?


----------

